# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Liderleri >  Fatih Sultan Mehmed

## ceydaaa

asdada.jpgTürk tarihinde hem Doğu'ya hem de Batı'ya bu denli etki etmiş lider pek yoktur. Bin yıllık Bizans'ı tarihin tozlu sayfalarına katmış, 15. yüzyıla dek süren feodal rejimi yerle bir etmiş, Osmanlı bürokrasisinde de "gaza" ülküsünün etkisini Çandarlıyı astırarak artırmıştı. 

İstanbul'u fethederek Avrupa'nın denizlere açılmasını sağlayan Fatih, hem Osmanlı için altın çağı hazırlarken, Avrupanın gelişmesi yolundaki en önemli basamağın geçilmesine de yol açıyordu. İstanbul gibi deniz ticaretinin koordine noktalarından birini ele geçiren Fatih, Avrupa'nın keşif hareketlerine çıkmasına sebeb olmuştu. Ümit Burnu ve Amerika'nın keşfedilmesi ile refah seviyesi artan Avrupa halkları, kısa süre sonra gerçekleştirmeye başlayacakları reform hareketleri ile de bilim ve teknikte gelişmeye başlayacaklardı. 

Osmanlı sarayındaki yerli-devşirme paşa rekabetini de sona erdiren Fatih, yerli paşaların lideri konumundaki Çandarlı Mehmet Paşa'yı astırarak devşirme paşaların yönetimde yükselmesini sağlamıştır.

----------

